# Investment Strategies 2022



## robertbanking (4 January 2022)

Happy New Year everyone, hope you had an amazing new year. I hope this year is amazing for you.

I am kindly on the lookout for new amazing growth stocks for the New Year. I have a portfolio with US dividend paying stocks and some growth stocks like Apple, Amazon. If anyone could very kindly share their investment portfolios for this year please or anything that you feel might feel could be a good stock to research further i would be forever grateful. I know bitcoin is supposed to be a hot sector and lithium batteries especially with the cycling boom with the pandemic for electric bikes.    

Thank you for any replies you can kindly give. I wish you an amazing week ahead. Take care everyone.


----------



## eskys (5 January 2022)

Happy New Year, robertbanking. Below is an article which may be of interest to you, I don't hold, so please do your own research, good luck.............
Chicago Mercantile Exchange (CME) and US stimulus spending​CME is a derivatives exchange with an effective monopoly in trading of US interest rate derivatives. It also operates a dominant position in trading commodities, foreign exchange and energy derivatives. We believe the record level of issuance of US Treasury bonds to fund stimulus spending provides a future tailwind for interest rate derivatives and volatility trading.
The anticipated upside is hidden in future earnings, and the trigger for the earnings power will be an acceleration in interest rate increases and volatility in 2022. CME is ideally positioned to take fees from this activity as well as the ongoing issuance growth of US Treasuries, as shown below.






Qualtrics and easy use of data​Qualtrics is a cloud software business and the leader in a category called Customer Experience Management. Businesses today are faced with a growing wave of data, whether from customers, employees, or data about specific brands within a product portfolio. And all this data is flowing in from different channels, such as social media posts, inbound emails, customer service interactions, or survey responses. Qualtrics takes all of this unstructured data, analyses it and presents it on a user-friendly platform so that executives can quickly check customer or employee feedback or use real-time insights to make decisions.
A good example is JetBlue airlines, a major US low-cost airline which uses the platform to analyse customer feedback and better tailor pricing for flights. It also improves the inflight experience and enhances net promoter scores, and ultimately increases customer retention.
Qualtrics is the leader in this market with around 14,000 customers and by far the largest player. In fact, 85% of Fortune 100 companies are customers. As an enterprise Software as a Service (SaaS) solution, the revenue model is highly scalable and profitable with strong recurring revenues based on the number of modules that a customer wants.
The chart below shows how a business maps out customer feedback data, or employee feedback data, or more information about a specific brand. Existing customers are on average increasing the spend with Qualtrics by over 20% each year. We think this type of software, and this category of customer experience management, is mission critical for businesses that need to better understand their customers and employees and then adapt in real time. Increasingly, investors will appreciate the long runway of growth, and the business is starting to generate significant free cash flow, despite ongoing investments in the software.




_Source: Firstlinks_

Mercari and online marketplaces​Turning to our Asian portfolio, Mercari is Japan's leading marketplace to buy and sell second-hand products online, anything from clothes to electronics to toys. They have made the online experience seamless, both in terms of listing products for buyers and sellers and also in terms of shipping and delivering items. Now with 20 million monthly active users in Japan, Mercari is used by one in six Japanese individuals each month and has become pervasive throughout society in Japan.




_Source: Firstlinks_

As Mercari grows, it attracts more sellers and buyers creating a classic network-effect flywheel. The business model is capital-light, scalable, and has winner-take-all economics, which has allowed it to capture over 60% market share in the second-hand goods market in Japan. It is so dominant in Japan that the company estimates that products sold on the Mercari platform account for 5% to 10% of all Japanese home delivery parcels. The domestic business is highly profitable and cash flow generative, which is allowing the business to reinvest into new growth opportunities. One of these is in digital payments, including Buy Now Pay Later services. It has also expanded overseas, particularly in the US, where it has launched a similar second-hand goods marketplace that now captures about US$1 billion a year on transactions with almost 5 million monthly active users.
Now let’s consider two shorting or selling thematics.

Personal consumer goods​First, there has been a substantial surge in durable goods consumption in the US in the last year. As households, unable to spend on services such as restaurant and travel, have funneled more expenditure into goods. This trend was amplified by US stimulus checks handed directly to households, and some stock valuations now appear to be pricing in a new paradigm of the recent growth rates and margin expansion continuing.





However, consumption is reverting towards trend as services consumption picks back up. People will return to restaurant and travel, and the inventory levels for some of the consumer companies are extremely elevated, which will be priced to clear at some stage.
​Container shipping lines​The consumer trends are also feeding through in container shipping lines. Again, the huge surge in durable goods consumption in the US led to an overwhelming order flow for Asian manufacturers and a massive strain on supply chains. Amplified by COVID delays, this led to ships anchored in ports and an increase in freight rates. Now, the high frequency forecasts that we track based on actual container bookings show this inflow is starting to slow.
Meanwhile, measures to improve the supply chain have led to a 30% decline in the number of containers stuck on the Port of Los Angeles docks (a key pinch point) over recent months. Indeed, the CEO of the Long Beach Harbor Trucking Association suggests that cargo showing up in the docks is moving quickly. Walmart, the largest retailer in the US, reports an increase in throughput over the last four weeks of containers clearing ports. The chart below shows the early signs of this impact on the Container Ship Charter Index, which is an indicator of revenue for the shipping lines.





Many people in the market don't understand that a key cost indicator for the shipping lines, the charter rates they pay to lease ships, have risen to record levels. These elevated charter costs are now being locked in on average for two years. This may lead to an earner squeeze which is not priced into current elevated valuations.
That's a brief overview of two areas we find appealing for shorts, but it also shows key trends which will affect many parts of the global economy.
Operating a fund with both long and short capacity gives portfolio managers the ability to back good investments while benefitting from declining thematics and companies. Of course, in a strong market, the shorts can be challenged by the sheer momentum of the market, which requires a patient approach for strategies to pay off over the long run.

First published on the Firstlinks Newsletter. A free subscription for nabtrade clients is available here.


_Analysis as at 15 December 2021. This information has been provided by Firstlinks, a publication of Morningstar Australasia (ABN: 95 090 665 544, AFSL 240892), for WealthHub Securities Ltd ABN 83 089 718 249 AFSL No. 230704 (WealthHub Securities, we), a Market Participant under the ASIC Market Integrity Rules and a wholly owned subsidiary of National Australia Bank Limited ABN 12 004 044 937 AFSL 230686 (NAB). Whilst all reasonable care has been taken by WealthHub Securities in reviewing this material, this content does not represent the view or opinions of WealthHub Securities. Any statements as to past performance do not represent future performance. Any advice contained in the Information has been prepared by WealthHub Securities without taking into account your objectives, financial situation or needs. Before acting on any such advice, we recommend that you consider whether it is appropriate for your circumstances. _









Firstlinks

       SHARE                    
	

		
			
		

		
	












Related Tags

                                                                                                                                     International


----------



## JohnDe (26 January 2022)

robertbanking said:


> Happy New Year everyone, hope you had an amazing new year. I hope this year is amazing for you.
> 
> I am kindly on the lookout for new amazing growth stocks for the New Year. I have a portfolio with US dividend paying stocks and some growth stocks like Apple, Amazon. If anyone could very kindly share their investment portfolios for this year please or anything that you feel might feel could be a good stock to research further i would be forever grateful. I know bitcoin is supposed to be a hot sector and lithium batteries especially with the cycling boom with the pandemic for electric bikes.
> 
> Thank you for any replies you can kindly give. I wish you an amazing week ahead. Take care everyone.




I find the ARK Investment is very informative, join their mailing list. They released a Big Ideas Summit early this morning - 



Change appears to happen slowly and then all at once. Over time, innovation could displace industry incumbents, increase efficiencies, and gain majority market share. With the right understanding of disruptive innovation and a long-term time horizon, investors can capture exponential growth opportunities which we believe deserve a strategic allocation in their portfolios. For this reason, ARK focuses on opportunities likely to scale as technologies converge, transforming entire industries and potentially creating the new world order.​​To enlighten investors on the impact of breakthrough technologies we began publishing Big Ideas in 2017. This annual research report seeks to highlight our most provocative research conclusions for the coming year. We hope you join us for this full-day event.​​JANUARY 25, 2022  |  11:30 AM EST | EVENT SCHEDULE​11:30 AM - Big Ideas: Disruptive Innovation Toward 2030​12:00 PM - The Blockchain Sessions​1:00 PM - Takeaways with Special Guest Raoul Pal​1:30 PM - The Digital World Sessions​2:15 PM - The Autonomous Mobility and Space Sessions​3:15 PM - Takeaways with Special Guest Peter Diamandis​3:45 PM - The Healthcare Sessions​4:15 PM - Takeaways with Special Guest Professor David Liu​4:30 PM - Investing in Innovation: Embracing Volatility​Chris Hayes Interviews Cathie Wood​


----------

